# Few Questions



## Habs (21 Jun 2012)

I searched for quite a while but couldn't find exact answers. These are probably rookie and/or flat out stupid questions, but here goes: 

I got issued two pairs of the black combat/general purpose boots. Am I supposed to have some sort of marching/parade boots? Or are the black combat boots for marching/drill as well as everything else? 

I realize I am going to BASIC training, but am I expected to arrive with my boots laced, my beret formed, and my combat shirts/pants properly rolled and buttoned? 

Going to Reserve BMQ, by the way.


----------



## MikeL (21 Jun 2012)

First,  change the avatar,  once you earn that capbadge then use it

You will get ankle/parade boots when you get your dress uniform(not sure when you get it in the Reserves),  untill then yes you will march and do parades in your boots and combats.

On BMQ they will teach you the proper way of how to wear the uniform,  lace boots, etc.  Ask people in your unit to help you out a bit on how to wear it all so you will at least look presentable.  I'm sure you can figure out(I hope so atleast) how to button your shirt, and lace a pair of boots,  don't show up with your boots unlaced, and buttons in the wrong holes in your shirt, etc  Theres some info in the forum, as well as online on how to form the beret also.


----------



## Habs (21 Jun 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> First,  change the avatar,  once you earn that capbadge then use it
> 
> You will get ankle/parade boots when you get your dress uniform(not sure when you get it in the Reserves),  untill then yes you will march and do parades in your boots and combats.
> 
> On BMQ they will teach you the proper way of how to wear the uniform,  lace boots, etc.  Ask people in your unit to help you out a bit on how to wear it all so you will at least look presentable.  I'm sure you can figure out(I hope so atleast) how to button your shirt, and lace a pair of boots,  don't show up with your boots unlaced, and buttons in the wrong holes in your shirt, etc  Theres some info in the forum, as well as online on how to form the beret also.



Okay, thank you. Reason I ask about the boots is because I tried to do turns in them, and while I don't know the proper way to about turn and such, I figured I would get used to at least trying to turn. When I did try, the boots griped the floor and I had some trouble doing a smooth turn.

Then again, I'm definitely over analyzing the whole thing.


----------



## army54B (22 Jun 2012)

Sounds like you need to visit www.UltimateBasicTraining.com. They have a lot of info there about preparing for basic training, even books, I would highly suggest The Ultimate Basic Training Guidebook. Yes, it is written about the american military, but the book focuses on how to get fit and how to deal with drill sergeants, which is helpful worldwide. Best money you will ever spend

good luck


----------



## AshleyK (22 Jun 2012)

I'm heading to BMQ/BMQ-L in 10 days myself, but I was able to work a couple nights at my armory beforehand. 
My fellow Private who works there as an RMS Clerk and has been in the Reserves for a couple years now, came over to my house the day before I showed up to work to help me with my uniform so I wouldn't end up looking like and I quote "a bag of sh*t". 

With your uniform shirt and trousers, go over the whole thing and cut or burn off all loose threads you see hanging. Especially on the trousers, they're everywhere. It may take you a while but it helps you look good.

Ultimately regarding sleeves, it is up to the instructor/CO whether they want you to wear them rolled up or down. As it is summer, you can usually get away with rolling them up. They are to be neatly rolled four-fingers measurement above your elbow. If worn down, button the cuffs.

Always make sure all pockets are buttoned. It is recommended to carry a pocket-sized notebook and pen in your breast pocket in case you need to write anything down on the spot.

On your uniform shirt, there is a rope tie after the last button on the bottom. Tie it in a bow, then to help hide the strings, loop the "ears" of the bow around the last button, then button it. 

Your beret probably looks strange right now - a tip I was given to soak the beret in hot water for a while. Then take it out, and put it on your helmet and let it dry a while. While it is still damp, put it on your head and, while holding it on the left side, pull it down over your right ear. Tugging on it like this will help you achieve the permanent beret shape. You may have to repeat this procedure a couple times. For me, one process left it looking more like a beret.
Once it looks decent, don't forget to put the tri-service pin on the front of your beret, above your left eye. There is a spot designated for it. You'll have to cut a spot to slip the pin in the beret. Make sure it is on securely. When wearing your beret, it is supposed to be two-fingers width above your eyebrow.

You no longer have to see your reflection in your boots anymore, but you still have to shine them. You will need to put some of the issued polish you were given on them. Spend at least half an hour on them, you'll need to work the polish into the boot with a toothbrush or something of the like, and then polish in circular rotations with a rag. 

Advice as well, wear your boots around the house (both pairs) to break them in.

Also, don't fret too much about looking amazing. You won't be perfect, but you'll look half-ways decent and your instructors once you reach basic training will help you out with the perfection part. Hope this helps.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jun 2012)

army54B said:
			
		

> Sounds like you need to visit www.UltimateBasicTraining.com. They have a lot of info there about preparing for basic training, even books, I would highly suggest The Ultimate Basic Training Guidebook. Yes, it is written about the american military, but the book focuses on how to get fit and how to deal with drill sergeants, which is helpful worldwide. Best money you will ever spend
> 
> good luck



Did you join the site just to flog your book?   :


----------



## Habs (22 Jun 2012)

AshleyK said:
			
		

> I'm heading to BMQ/BMQ-L in 10 days myself, but I was able to work a couple nights at my armory beforehand.
> My fellow Private who works there as an RMS Clerk and has been in the Reserves for a couple years now, came over to my house the day before I showed up to work to help me with my uniform so I wouldn't end up looking like and I quote "a bag of ****".
> 
> With your uniform shirt and trousers, go over the whole thing and cut or burn off all loose threads you see hanging. Especially on the trousers, they're everywhere. It may take you a while but it helps you look good.
> ...



Thanks for the great advice! One of the retired (I think) workers at the warehouse detachment helped me form my beret, it looks pretty good now! I'll definitely be doing what you posted though.

And come to think of it, you're going to BMQ the same day as me! What base are you going to, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## AshleyK (26 Jun 2012)

Habs said:
			
		

> Thanks for the great advice! One of the retired (I think) workers at the warehouse detachment helped me form my beret, it looks pretty good now! I'll definitely be doing what you posted though.
> 
> And come to think of it, you're going to BMQ the same day as me! What base are you going to, if you don't mind me asking?



I'll be heading to camp Aldershot, just outside of Kentville, NS.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Jun 2012)

AshleyK said:
			
		

> You no longer have to see your reflection in your boots anymore, but you still have to shine them. You will need to put some of the issued polish you were given on them. Spend at least half an hour on them, you'll need to work the polish into the boot with a toothbrush or something of the like, and then polish in circular rotations with a rag.



First off, unless you were told to have your boots polished the day you show up, I suggest you do not do it, unless you are using the issued boot *paste* (little green tin, may have came with your boots).  The old way of using kiwi boot polish on boots affects the breathability of the new boots or something like that, IIRC.  Clogs the leather or something, whatever.  I'm no boot scientist, I just know what the folks at Supply said when we got issued ours.  You will be shown the way to maintain your boots, and all your kit, on course.  If you don't have the paste, don't use normal polish.  

WRT your polishing method.  I've never done it the way you're describing, and never taught recruits to do it this way.  IMO this would take WAY too long.

- you should have an old toothbrush, an applicator brush, and a bootbrush.  Also, I have a small towel I use.  No sense getting polish or crap all over everything, especially on course when you need to maintain kit and quarters, right?  Right.  I suggest getting a cheap shaving kit to keep it all in, and keeping your brushes in a plastic bag.  Less mess.  Anyways...

- use the toothbrush to apply the paste in the welts, hard to reach/small areas first.  Then use the applicator brush to do the rest of the boots (tongue, gusset, the whole sha-bang).  After you are done, use the bootbrush to "buff" the boot.  After I re-lace the boots, I also take the bootbrush and give a couple of swishes over the laces too, just to keep 'em blackened.

I apply the paste to one boot, let is sit while I am putting the paste on the 2nd boot, then go back and buff them.  Maybe its my imagination, but I find they buff alittle better after it has sat on the boot for a few minutes.  

Enjoy BMQ.


----------



## Habs (26 Jun 2012)

AshleyK said:
			
		

> I'll be heading to camp Aldershot, just outside of Kentville, NS.



Well then... I guess I will see you there!  



Also, I never received polish with my boots... So, I guess I will hold off on polishing them.


----------



## MikeL (26 Jun 2012)

Habs,  you will have to buy certain things during your time in the Military,  black polish being one of them.


Only exception to that is when you get issued wet weather boots you will get a can or two of a paste that you apply onto the boots.  But for all other boots(minus the tan/brown boots) you need black boot/shoe polish and you will need to buy that along with the applicator,  brush, cloth, etc


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Jun 2012)

Don't all of the boots use the paste now vice polish?  The Temp and CWW ones we get use it.  Thought the GP cmbt boots (or whatever the army is calling them) used the paste as well.

I use the paste on mine (Magnums), not the kiwi polish, which I only use on ankle boots & Oxfords.


----------



## AshleyK (26 Jun 2012)

Habs said:
			
		

> Well then... I guess I will see you there!



Guess so! Interesting to find someone else who's going to Aldershot -- from the reading I was doing on here, Gagetown and St. Jean seem to be the most commonly mentioned bases. Small world, isn't it?


----------



## aesop081 (26 Jun 2012)

Yes, it is interesting that they are not running a course in Aldershot just for you.


----------



## AshleyK (26 Jun 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Yes, it is interesting that they are not running a course in Aldershot just for you.



I'm simply glad to make contact with someone else in the forum community that is going to the same camp as I.


----------



## Habs (26 Jun 2012)

Regarding the boot polish... there seems to be conflicting views. I'm not going to polish anything yet, I don't want to make a mistake and use the wrong polish or what not. I'll wait to see what my joining instructions say.

AshleyK, yes, I believe Gagetown is used for most training in the Atlantic Area. Well, for SQ and everything after that I think (according to my rec. sheet). 

I'm very surprised to find someone else on here going to Aldershot! To my limited knowledge, it's quite a small place used only for BMQ (most likely incorrect info though). Are you looking forward to it? I'm nervous but excited at the same time... Wish there were pictures or something online to see what it looks like.


----------



## MikeL (26 Jun 2012)

Habs said:
			
		

> I'm very surprised to find someone else on here going to Aldershot! To my limited knowledge, it's quite a small place used only for BMQ (most likely incorrect info though).



More then just BMQ courses are run there.. PLQ Mod 6 being another course and I'm sure theres others courses and excercises.




			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Don't all of the boots use the paste now vice polish?  The Temp and CWW ones we get use it.  Thought the GP cmbt boots (or whatever the army is calling them) used the paste as well.



I haven't worn issue boots in 6 years,  I just remember the CWW boots coming with a paste due to them being waterproof/resistant.  I thought the GP Boots you could use polish on,  as thats all I see other people using on them.  Anyways,  I think all the boots(if you get them new anyways) come with a care/maintance card explaining what to use on them.


----------



## AshleyK (27 Jun 2012)

Habs said:
			
		

> AshleyK, yes, I believe Gagetown is used for most training in the Atlantic Area. Well, for SQ and everything after that I think (according to my rec. sheet).
> 
> I'm very surprised to find someone else on here going to Aldershot! To my limited knowledge, it's quite a small place used only for BMQ (most likely incorrect info though). Are you looking forward to it? I'm nervous but excited at the same time... Wish there were pictures or something online to see what it looks like.



I was nervous for a while, but I think as time grows nearer I'm becoming more excited than anything. Of course a part of me just wants to get it over with already! Couple of friends I've spoken to who were in Aldershot for BMQ said it was fun - that was strangely the word I heard most - which is a good thing I think! And I know what you mean about pictures - I've been searching high and low but not much is out there aside from a wikipedia page. I guess we'll just have to wait and see. I was told it underwent some renovations some years ago.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Jun 2012)

Google Earth.  Type in Aldershot, NS in the _Fly To_ field/box.  There are a few pics embedded there, to curb your curiousity and you can do your first recce of the training area and garrison. 

Don't blink!!


----------

